# More on Glyphosate



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Canada https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/health-canada-herbicide-glyphosate-roundup-1.4975945

France https://www.france24.com/en/20190116-weedkiller-roundup-banned-france-after-court-ruling


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.abc.net.au/news/rural/2019-04-12/vietnam-glyphosate-ban/10996480


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

The dairy industry learned quite a few years ago consumer confidence is important


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

The nuclear energy industry got bombed by poor publicity (consumer confidence) and has never recovered -- and probably never will.

Causes me to wonder what they expect farmers to do. We not only get fined if we do tillage, but production cost goes up and our earnings go down. Maybe we only sell food to those people who are willing to come out and pull weeds by hand? Or maybe we should sell at cost plus 25% like some regulated businesses do.

Ralph

PO'ed--need whiskey...or scotch...or tequila.


----------

